# long hair combing trauma - help!



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My 3 1/2 year old has very long hair. He's never had a hair cut, and adamantly resists any suggestion of one. When wet and combed, it stops about half way down his bum - the bottom half of his hair dries in sprial curls, though, so when dry it's about waist long in the back.

The problem is that hair combing has suddenly become very painful for him. He used to not mind much (just an ouch here or there). His hair seems to be tangling easier, and his scalp seems to be be more sensitive. It used to take 10 minutes with a comb and some spray in conditioner. Today it took over an hour, with lots of tears (both of us), breaks for hugs, spray in conditioner and loads of regular conditioner (his hair seems to have gotten pretty dry. It's like it soaks up the conditioner), etc. He's now asleep on the sofa from the trauma.

So, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions. It's traumatic combing his hair. I think it would be even more traumatic for him to get it cut. I suspect a lot of people might say just to get it cut, but that's not helpful advice for me. I don't care if he has long hair or short, but HE really cares, and his language skills are not good enough for me to really discuss it in depth with him. I also know how he feels, because I remember how much it hurt to have my mom comb my hair, but I would have been horrified if she forced me to get it cut.

ETA: I'm already using a lot of conditioner, starting with a wide toothed comb, and trying to hold the hair above the comb to reduce the amount of pulling. Sometimes it seems like the hair retangles as soon as I get the comb through it.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

my mom used to braid my long hair all the time to keep it from getting massively tangly. do you use a comb? a natural bristle brush might hurt less. thats what i used to use when i brushed my hair.

can i see a pic of his hair? i love little boys with long hair! it's so cute!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

It's probably the fact that it's curly that's causing problems. My hair was really long and thick as a child, and it was very hard to comb.

If it's suddenly dryer, I'd recommend washing less often, or using a rich shampoo. Or maybe no shampoo. . . but three YO boys can get pretty gamey, IYKWIM?







Do you wash it in the tub? Maybe you need to do a final rinse with running water. . . and do keep using the conditioner.

BTW, ITA about the braiding it to keep it from getting snarly.









The Body Shop used to carry some good natural shampoos/styling products. . .


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to find the right conditioner for Alexander. Before that it was awful. It also made a HUGE difference to trim 1/4 of an inch from the ends.


----------



## joy_seeker (Mar 24, 2009)

Detangling spray works great as well.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We use shampoo very infrequently already - usually only when there's actually food or mud or paint or something in it. Otherwise we wash with water only in the tub - which is a challenge in and of itself, since he hates water going over his head. I use a comb because I haven't been able to find a brush that can actually get through his hair. Aside from the dual texture (straight on top, curly at the bottom), he also has really fairly thick hair (not as thick as DD's thank Maude! I'm so glad she likes hers shortish!). I think a trim might help matters, too, but again, he's adamantly opposed (I don't think he quite gets what a trim is, but I'd have to hold him down to get near his hair with scissors). Oh, and he also won't keep a braid or ponytail in. I've tried, and it lasts about 15 minutes before he takes it out.

pictures: here's a recent one from the front with his hair reasonably untangled, but still pretty tousled







. Can't see how long it is, though
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/007-6.jpg

Here are some from today:

The back, almost dry and starting to look tangled (since he fell asleep before it was dry, immediately after combing) http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/004-8.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/003-8.jpg

And from the front
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/009-6.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/006-6.jpg


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, that's some hair!







I think it's the curls, and the texture.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have no advice, my son's tangles like that too, luckily his isn't as thick. But I love your son's hair! Its beautiful.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

When my DD's hair starts to tangle I know that it's time to get the ends trimmed. It makes a world of difference. I also had to stop using kiddie shampoo on her close to a year ago. I now use my shampoo on her and a leave in conditioner made by Fructis(sp). You might want to take him with you when you get your hair trimmed and see if he'll sit for the few minutes it would take to do his ends. He's probably got some split ends and those tangle like no one's business!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i find that combing hair when in the bathtub is what the trick is. shampoo, rince, put in conditioner and comb with a comb not a brush. when no tangles quick rince not trying to get all conditioner. puting a braid in when he goes to bed will help alot. depending on how you feel you could pull it back in to a pony tail or in a form of bun.
dd 7 & ds 2.5 both never had their hair cut. both are mixed (white/black) dd hair is long past her butt and is very very tight curls. ds hair to his shoulder blades and is very fine thin with loose curls. i do braid their hair is canerows. working with very wet hair is best for ease and less pain.







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

braids.

also, comb in sections. Take a 1" or less width of hair, and comb it out an inch at a time. And until you're at the head, keep a tight grip on the hair between where you're combing and his scalp.

Oh, and increased tangling generally means split-ends. Tell him the ends of his hair are worn-out and ready for putting in the garden compost and that snipping an inch or so would help the rest of his hair be less tangled and easy to comb, and let him know that he has the option to have that done if he'd like to.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

I LOVE his hair!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

The rule at our house is that if we can't brush it without drama then it gets cut. end of story. I can't even imagine spending 10 minute son hair every day.

but if cutting it off is not an option then I would at least get it trimmed. hair gets yucky and tangly at the end when it needs a trim. that's how I gauge when I need mine cut. a trim could easily be done while he is sleeping.

use little to no shampoo. just conditioner. I use biolage detangling solution. it works swell. it is expensive but long curly hair need quality products.

otherwise I think keeping it braided and stuff is the best way to keep tangles out. at least while sleeping and on windy days. get a big comb to use in the shower while the conditioner is on and always rinse the hair in the direction you want it to go. comb as you rinse. gently wrap in a towel careful not to add to the tangles and brush right away. brush frequently until it is dry or braid or pull back in a pony tail.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes.

He definitely needs at least a trim.

I have super long curly hair and I can always tell when its time for a trim because it takes me twice as long to comb it out in the shower.

Can you try trimming it while he's asleep?

Or maybe pick up a doll whose hair you can cut and then show him what a "trim" is with the doll, letting him practice too?

Another trick I use on myself and DD (whose hair is definitely heading in the long, fine, curly direction) is to slather it with conditioner and brush it in the shower. You start at the ends of the hair, in small section, and gradually work your way up. I never brush my hair out of the shower.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I was just going to suggest what sparklinggemini suggests - just trim the very ends off while he is sleeping.

Come it and Braid it while he is sleeping. This is what the women in DH's family do with their young ones. THe child lays on their lap, sometimes watches TV or listens to the adults talk, usually ends up asleep. (hair takes 30-45 minutes plus).

If you don't keep it in braids during the day, I would at least braid it at night. This might also give you an easy way to trim it while asleep. Leave about 2 inches below the rubber band - cut an inch off while he sleeps.


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
i find that combing hair when in the bathtub is what the trick is. shampoo, rince, put in conditioner and comb with a comb not a brush. when no tangles quick rince not trying to get all conditioner. puting a braid in when he goes to bed will help alot. depending on how you feel you could pull it back in to a pony tail or in a form of bun.
dd 7 & ds 2.5 both never had their hair cut. both are mixed (white/black) dd hair is long past her butt and is very very tight curls. ds hair to his shoulder blades and is very fine thin with loose curls. i do braid their hair is canerows. working with very wet hair is best for ease and less pain.







:

Yes, yes, yes. Long hair that is fine and curly can be combed easiest with the conditioner in the shower/tub. I'd try one of those cushioned balltip pad brushes, hurts WAY less than a comb for both me and DD. Similar to this cushiony brush.

Good luck! I've been pulling mine into a bun to semi-straighten it to reduce the tangles (for myself, my daughter's is still a little too short for that).


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

His hair is GORGEOUS, and he is soooooo cute!!










I agree that just a little trim on the ends will help tremendously. My dd has the same kind of hair (straight on top and then wavy at the bottom), and a trim and a clean up of the layers helps so much with the owie tanglies.


----------



## Green Eyes (Apr 10, 2009)

Your son is adorable! I agree that you should never force him to cut his hair. He should have that freedom of expression! But how would you feel if _he_ decided to get it cut?

I would tell him that he has a choice to make, he has to have the pain of the combing or he can have some hair cut off. It's a simple fact, and a bit of a learning experience for him.









And as already suggested, comb his hair in the tub, while it has lots of conditioner in it. It also helps a lot if you use one of those combs with the 1/8" teeth and 1/8" spaces. Good luck!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

get a boar bristle brush.
We were soooo right where you are with my DD a few months ago. Someone on MDC suggested a boar bristle brush and it has made allllllllll the difference in the world. We have gone from DD screaming and crying while I brush her hair to calm, blissfull brushing that takes no time at all. I found mine at Target
It looks like this:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...sku=sku3790447


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

DD's hair looks just like that and has never been cut in the back either so I'm resisting even trimming the ends.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/DSC09282.jpg

We use a lot of no-more-tangles spray and my hair brush (not a bristly one but separate teeth). I also don't comb it until it is completely dry, never comb it when it's wet.

I wonder if instead of one braid he might go for lots of little braids so they look like dreds?

He looks great though!


----------



## red_firefox (May 2, 2009)

I had similar hair when I was young.

First, as others have said, try getting just a trim. That will help, also the brushing or combing with conditionor in.

Second, get a product for 'curly hair' or a sleek formula. They have bits of silicone in them to help keep the shaft smooth and to allow them to move past each other easier. Or so they claim (I use the Frutius "Sleek and Shine" which has worked wonders for me!).


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

My daughter has the exact same hair (just black, not blonde!)

I should show you a picture so you know I'm not exaggerating - its IDENTICAL!

I tell you what I do but I'm not sure if it will help you.

First, i RARELY shampoo it. I only condition it. (as you said). I don't wash it in the tub either, my daughter would freak. I taught her how to lay down on the kitchen counter on a thermarest and "relax" like at a spa and then i can wet it, condition it, comb it, etc. She loves it because i will give her a scalp massage and coo at her.









Sometimes I will put coconut, avocado or almond oil on the ends, esp before bed. That will weigh down the curls somewhat, but it will also make them tangle less.

Next. Get a satin pillow case or bed sheet or whatever he is sleeping on. That also helps the hair slip around and not tangle.

Sometimes I will put the oil on the ends and then braid before she goes to bed, but not always as she doesn't like sleeping on braids. I've been watching youtube instructions on how to do french braids, which are nicer to sleep on. You said he won't leave braids in, but keep trying. One thing i did when i first started braiding was braid it quickly, and then distract them with something hands on so that they forget about the braids.

I try to comb 2x a day - in the morning and before she goes to bed. The more you comb, the easier it will be. Also I will do it while shes distracted with something and sitting still so i can take my time. I do it VERY VERY slowly so she can barely even feel it. If i come to a huge tangle, i will put down the comb and try to work through it with my fingers. Sometimes a little oil on the tangle will help as well. I never try to comb through a tangle because she would freak - i always use my hands.

Someone mentions a boar bristle brush. I do use one of these, but its hard to get it through because its so thick. So you have to be somewhat triple arms. A wide toothed comb for the curls, and the BBB brush for the roots. Only use the BBB brush after you picked out the tangles. It will also "condition" and clean - BBB brushes have very specific properties to clean hair and will make it less prone to tangles throughout the day.

I would start now just doing it very very gently and slowly. Just so he gets used to the combing and comes to realize that its not always a trauma pulling match. After a while he will be more relaxed for combings and then you might be able to be a little faster. I still can't pull too hard but my daughter seems to be able to handle now what she couldnt before - either because she's older or tougher scalp, i don't know.

I dont blame you for not trimming. I won't either.







She's had one very small trim in the last 4 years. I will say though, i was afraid to trim because i didnt want to lose those bottom curls but the one time i did it, it made a little MORE curls. So i *may* try it again.

If its not clear, I spend a lot of time on her hair, but i LOVE playing hair dresser







. I love brushing and playing with it, so its not a bother for me.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

here is something i have found with my dd's hair.

it changes with age. at around that age i remember my dd's hair being v. dry. and no matter what i did - satin pillowcase, conditioner, hair oil - inspite of that my dd's hair was terribly dry. didnt keep track of diet so not sure if that could have been the issue.

for us the hair brush was key.

just spraying the hair with water helped a tonne. and doing just small amounts of hair at each turn.

my dd has always had a v. v. sensitive scalp. by age 4 or was it 5 she started combing her own hair and i have not touched her head since then, except to braid her hair when she wanted me to do it.

my dd also has superfine hair that really tangles so so easily - even though its not as curly as your son.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Another trick I use on myself and DD (whose hair is definitely heading in the long, fine, curly direction) is to slather it with conditioner and brush it in the shower. *You start at the ends of the hair, in small section, and gradually work your way up. I never brush my hair out of the shower*.




This is my vote too - though I use a wide-toothed comb not a brush. I have long, curly hair - and haven't used a brush in a decade or more. WIDE toothed comb with lots of conditioner in the shower. Starting at the ends and working up, not from the top down. Once I'm out of the shower, I NEVER brush or comb it at all or it just turns frizzy.

I really respect you letting him have his hair long if that is what HE wants. However, if his hair at this length is causing a big problem for you and other people in the family who have to witness long periods of tears and upset over it whenever it is time to brush AND he is too young to take care of it himself THEN it gets cut. End of story. There is a lot of difference between the length he has now and a buzz cut. He could get it cut to his shoulders and it would still be long but easy to care for. And it is hair - it will grow back. I'd explain it to him, but at some point you as the parent needs to step in if it really is a big problem. Only you know if that is the case or not.

We had a similar issue with my dd1 and her first loose baby teeth. She didn't want to pull them or have me pull them, and they'd end up SO loose that they were basically hanging by a thread but still in there. She could move them front to back and side to side and even spin 'em around but they were still in there. It was a bit freaky for me and very uncomfortable for her. She would CRY and cry every time it was time to eat. We couldn't go to restaurants; she couldn't eat lunch or snack at school; any time food was in our world in any capacity was a huge crying meltdown. For two weeks. SO tired of it. I tried and tried to give her the time and kept thinking that damn tooth HAD to just fall out on its own eventually - but it was stubborn! After a nightmare two or three weeks (and she is the dramatic and emotional firstborn - you can imagine the absolute fits over every bite of food she took for THREE WEEKS...) I snapped and gave her three choices - she pulls it out, I pull it out, the dentist pulls it out. I'm trying to remember; I think she let me pull it out (I have three kids; we've lost a lot of baby teeth over the years here and dd1 is almost 13 now so it was quite a while ago.)

Sometimes we just have to gently convince them it is time.


----------



## chapstickmeg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a lurker here-in fact, I think this is my first post!-but I couldn't read and not comment. In the past few years my own hair has become extremely curly, so I've had to learn a whole arsenal of curly hair tricks. What I've found helps more than anything else for tangles and frizz is vinegar. I swear by it and use it every single time I shower.

Typically, I will wash my hair with a tiny bit of Dr. Bronner's (not even enough to lather up) and scrub/massage in the areas where it gets more oily, like my part, along my temples, above my neck. Then, I take a little apple cider vinegar (like an eighth of a cup), mix it with some water in a small bowl, and pour it over my hair. It makes my hair extremely silky, and I can use my fingers to untangle it with only a minimum amount of tugging. This works so well that I actually threw away my brushes and combs about a year ago.

Good luck! I hope you and your sweet boy find something that works for the two of you!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

combs have always hurt me, never been able to use one without BRUSHing my hair out first. Why not a natural bristled brush? We have a boar bristle brush that rocks!!!


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red_firefox* 
I had similar hair when I was young.

First, as others have said, try getting just a trim. That will help, also the brushing or combing with conditionor in.

Second, get a product for 'curly hair' or a sleek formula. They have bits of silicone in them to help keep the shaft smooth and to allow them to move past each other easier. Or so they claim (I use the Frutius "Sleek and Shine" which has worked wonders for me!).

I use the same stuff in dd's hair! It's almost down to her butt, it's thin and wavy and tangles if you look at it funny. She doesn't want it cut so we put in "pretty goo" and comb with a wide comb after baths. I don't use kids shampoo and conditioner either. I use mostly Aveda products, thank goodness I only have one girl, it's expensive! It has to go in a braid or pony before bed as well and that makes the morning comb out much easier.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

i have to suggest using some coconut oil and working it in with your fingers first before combing. personally i find it easier to detangle my hair when its wet but do the actual brushing when its dry.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

My ex-dh had very thick and curly hair and my ds1's hair is getting curlier now in his teens. he is anti-cutting too! What worked for his dad was no shampoo then condition in the shower and comb it with a wide toothed comb under the running water and leave the conditioner in.

In between washing, coconut oil on the ends and every now and they a tiny trim of the frazzled bits kept the curls in their own little spiral and stopped them tangling with others.

My dd has very fine hair which curls at the ends and hers is much easier to comb when it is shorter or at least every curly bit has a blunt flat end. She has it in a very short bob right now and our combing woes are over temporarily.

I'd be tempted to trim it a teeny bit while he is sleeping tbh but you know best whether this would fly or not.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I wanted to add, I use a brush with a cushiony base, and wooden 'bristles'. Wood slides over hair very easily.

a boar bristle brush did not work for my very thick easily tangled hair.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

DD had identical hair at that age. It drove both of us nuts.

I finally made the executive decision that a trim HAD to happen. The split ends were tangling like crazy and making life a nightmare. I trimmed off about an inch and it helped immensely.

As she got older she still hated the time it took to style and it still hurt. Last fall (she's now 7.5) she decided to donate her hair to locks of love. She wound up with a short bob and liked it much better. As of this summer, she's decided that she wanted to be Tinkerbell and have really short hair. So this weekend we did that. This morning, she got up, took a shower, got dressed, and was shocked to find that her hair had 'done' itself and pretty much dried in the few mnutes it took her to dress.

I tried to let her take the lead in everything, and when she wanted it long that was fine, but it had to be healthy and reasonable to style. I felt like, as a Mom, it was up to me to help her not hate brushing/styling time, even if that meant I had to make the decision to trim it when she would have preferred it left all alone. I explained, but I didn't leave a lot of room for discussion. Cuts and styles waited until she was older and better able to communicate what she wanted.

We dont buy into the 'boys have short hair/girls have long hair' theories around here- lol. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...tion/002-1.jpg


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

My DD has super long, thick hair too. What I have found that works for us is always braiding it before bed at night. We also put her hair up in a pony tail after a bath and _before_ brushing. I wait till her hair is almost dry before brushing it. Wet hair seems to tangle and hurt much worse than dry hair. When I wash her hair I am very careful to not tangle it. I try and wash it and keep it straight, just massaging her scalp and gently squeezing the back. I know your son is resistant to cutting, but I agree with other posters who said that trimming the ends will make a world of difference. If he won't let you cut it, then try while he is asleep. Just a half an inch will make a difference in how easy it is to brush. Combs seemed to hurt worse for my daughter, we had to try a couple of different brushes till we found the right one.

Good luck! He is gorgeous. :}


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I got some adult leave in conditioner (we had been using the kids stuff) and that seemed to help. I also convinced him to let me trim a little bit off the ends, so hopefully that will help a bit.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

eclipse,

That hair looks like my girls' hair. My oldest has super super super fine hair (looks finer than your DS's in those pics) and my dd2 has super long never-been-cut fine hair, but not quite as fine as dd1's. Hers is a little thicker, too. Dd1 used to absolutely hate hair brushing and hers was horribly tangley. When she got to be about 4 or 5 (she's 8 now) it stopped tangling as much. I don't know why. They won't let me cut it, though I did trim dd1's some when she was a toddler and evened it up when she cut her own hair(!). It still mats and tangles, but for whatever reason she doesn't complain as much now and I can brush it out pretty quickly if she can't manage it on her own.

We have a variety of hair brushes. I do have a boar bristle one, but I don't like it. The kids do, though. It's their special soft brush. I prefer the wooden bristle one I have. I can really get in there and get the tangles out. I do always work a tangle out from the bottom, but you probably knew that.

I second the suggestion to think about apple cider vinegar. What I would suggest, though, is for you to try it on yourself first. I definitely will sting if it gets in the eyes so you want to be careful about that, but it's amazing how silky it makes your hair feel. It also doesn't have to be apple cider vinegar. Another kind will work, too, but a lot of people prefer ACV.

It's the acid that makes it work. There was a good explanation on one of the "no 'poo" threads here. If you looked at a single hair through a microscope you could see that it has scales kind of like a snake or fish. If the pH of your hair is too basic the scales sort of flip up and that makes them tangle easily. The acid pH of the vinegar makes them lie down and makes the hair smooth and silky. However, it does smell like vinegar unless you put some essential oil or other product with it. Sometimes I mix a "potion" for hair with maybe some fresh lemon juice (also acidic) and vinegar and maybe a little conditioner. Your DS might be into that as a lot of kids his age love mixing stuff. My kids complain about the vinegar smell so we've not been doing it much lately, but they have been brushing their own hair now (dd2 is 5) and doing a half decent job.

We also found a shampoo and conditioner that we like - Giovanni organics. It's got a fair share of chemicals, but I suppose they're somewhat organic chemicals. It does seem to do a good job.

I don't think you have to cut his hair if you and he don't want to, but we do have frequent discussions about how if we don't brush out the tangles they'll turn into dreadlocks. I'm fine with dreadlocks as a hairstyle, but my girls are really invested in having their long hair. I point out that if you have dreadlocks and decide you don't like it you have to cut your hair. It's either short hair=easier to brush, long hair=harder to brush, dreads=no brushing but have to cut it if you decide you don't want it.

My girls really are to the point where they don't want much help with their hair, but if I see they missed a tangle I will either show them where it is so they can get it or I'll get it for them. They don't like me to do it, so they do a half-decent job now.

Good luck.

P.S. I think those curls he has are adorable, but I wouldn't describe that as curly hair like the folks that have really really curly hair and need special tips. I have hair that waves a little like that and it's not a big deal. I don't need special made-for-curly-hair products.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Just want to thank the mommies that recommended the boar-bristle brush. My DD also has long, thick hair that she HATES brushing and doesn't want it cut. We tried one of those ouchless brushes and detangling spray but she would still scream like she was being killed. We went to Target yesterday and I got her a boar-bristle brush and this morning before school put it to the test. I told her some little kids on Mothering have long hair and hate getting their hair brushed too and they love this kind of brush and we tried it and she LOVED IT!! So thank you sooo much to those of you who recommended it and OP, sorry to hijack your thread but if you haven't tried one yet it is AWESOME!!







:







:







:


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

Adorable, don't have much advise besides what has been said, but i had similar hair as a kid and suffered from mean mom combing it for years, I was also very much anti-cutting.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I can totally relate I have hair like your sons! But mine is super fine and curly so it gets totally tangled and knoted in the wind, while I sleep, move etc. It's a pain, literally. I use a product called Fermodyl 0233, they have a blue version but I can't recall the number that works well also. It's a very light leave in detangler. It's the only one I have ever found that works for me. It's available at some salons or on amazon. Leave in conditioners make my hair flat and heavy, greasy looking. This just removes the tangles in a matter of minutes and no more tears. It's in no mean a crunchy product but it's my one indulgence other than my shampoo. I have also used olive oil in a pinch not as good but it does help.


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have long, thick, curly hair. I wash it, put regular Pantene conditioner in it, and then comb/brush/run my fingers through it in the shower. I rinse that conditioner out, then run a towel down it to get it a bit drier, - no rough drying with a towel or blow-dryer. Then I put more conditioner Pantene in (not the leave-in kind, the regular stuff), work it through to the ends, scrunch it up, and leave it be. Blow-dryers, combing when not soaking wet/without conditioner just make my hair tangled and frizzy. GL!


----------



## naturemama1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a house full of little girls -- hair styling is second nature around here!









We're shampoo-free (except for the very occasional run-in with something like sunscreen -- their hair gets shampooed maybe once or twice a year). We use a silicone-free conditioner (dimethicone is especially bad for hair) to wash/condition, once every month or so. Mostly their hair gets rinsed with plain water. I can't say enough for the conditioner-only route -- it gives them thick, glossy hair that doesn't tangle easily.

Organizing the hair for sleep is also an important step. I comb and braid their hair nightly, which is a part of the bedtime routine that we all enjoy. We sleep on satin pillowcases, to prevent tangles and breakage.

When I style their hair in the mornings, sometimes I'll put a drop of jojoba or coconut oil into my palms, rub them together, and smooth the sheen of oil into their hair ends.

My 4yo has waist-length curls, and my 7yo's hair is past her bottom (she can sit on it). They've both decided that they will get their hair cut once it's past their feet, so they won't trip.


----------

